

CSS Positioning 101 - mwmnj
https://github.com/mwmnj/CSS-Positioning-101

======
ErikHuisman
Like it! Maybe some more explenation against what absolute elements position
and how to change that.

------
gazrogers
Needs to say how 'position:relative' affects 'position:absolute' on child
elements.

------
james4k
Perhaps negative margins should be mentioned?

------
jeffehobbs
This is great. Very nice resource.

